# Judge her please!!!!!



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay, so the past two weeks I've been looking at a registered ADGA Nigerian doe. I have a picture but she's not properly set up. I would like if you could critique her. I live in Florida and some things are different here but whatever helps!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you need more pictures. Standing and udder pics


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She looks to have a strong neck but it's my that long. 
Her rear legs I think look a little posts but it could be the way she's standing? 
She has good body capacity. 
I'd like to see her set up.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Agreed holly!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well from what I can see...

Pros-
*Width
*Depth
*Straight legs
*Good body capacity

Cons-
*Short-bodied
*(I _think _she lacks brisket, but it is hard to tell)
*Her withers don't blend well into her neck
*Rump is a little steep

Of course, setting her up would show us if her topline is straight, how she stands, and we would be able to see her brisket. Oh, and udder pictures too (if she has freshened)


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Well from what I can see...
> 
> Pros-
> *Width
> ...


Of course she is a Nigerian dwarf and in the fair im showing her in we have our own little class and she obviously isn't set up lol. I'm going to get better pictures soon just stay in touch lol and follow emilieanne because she sees all my stuff lol. Stalker much  @emilieanne


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Just looking out for you. That's all. 


Thank you trinityranch, you took the words out of my mouth! Lol when a wisdom tooth comes in, you can't think much. So thank you


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^

Sorry if that sounded rude i swear i didnt mean for it to sound like that. Im sorry and thank you for helping me out with the judging. I'll post more pictures soon. Again I'm very sorry.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Lol when a wisdom tooth comes in, you can't think much!


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Thank god I don't have to get it pulled..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

my youngest daughter is turning 17 soon and the dentist says she doesn't even think her wisdom teeth are there! There is no sign of them coming in or there on xrays. Lucky her if they never come in 

Sorry for the side note, I'll judge the best I can in a little bit, it's hard to do it from my tablet, so I'll get on my computer in a bit.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> my youngest daughter is turning 17 soon and the dentist says she doesn't even think her wisdom teeth are there! There is no sign of them coming in or there on xrays. Lucky her if they never come in
> 
> Sorry for the side note, I'll judge the best I can in a little bit, it's hard to do it from my tablet, so I'll get on my computer in a bit.


Thanks lacie 
I don't have to get mine pulled because my dentist & orthodontist both day there's enough room In my mouth. (I am missing 2 teeth) they weren't ever there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well that's good they don't have to be pulled, they fractured my son in laws skull doing that. They were pulling the top right one and it was really rooted in there and now there is a ? shape hairline fracture in his skull.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

little-bits-n-pieces-adg said:


> well that's good they don't have to be pulled, they fractured my son in laws skull doing that. They were pulling the top right one and it was really rooted in there and now there is a ? Shape hairline fracture in his skull.


 that's horrible!!!!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Where in Florida are you? I know several Nigerian breeders here and can help you find something. Have you joined the Goats for sale in Florida group on facebook?


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Where in Florida are you? I know several Nigerian breeders here and can help you find something. Have you joined the Goats for sale in Florida group on facebook?


I live in Volusia county and no i haven't lol. I didnt know there was one lol. Right now i cant buy any goats because i live in a subdivision and i lease them to show in the Volusia county fair. But thank you for the help! ^_^


----------

